# PB-1000 using both high and low level inputs at the same time



## schuberth (Jun 8, 2013)

I was having some sub localization problems (see this thread) and got a second PB-1000 for testing. I'd like to have both PB-1000s connected to LFE out using a Y splitter and also in stereo bass mode at the same time (one for the front L and the other for the front R). And I have some questions regarding this:

1. How low is the impedance of the high level inputs on PB-1000? 

2. Is it a good idea to connect subs, one per front channel, in parallel to front main speakers (Revel F12, 6ohms)? Can the H/K AVR-360 drive this configuration?

2. Is it possible to use both high and low sub inputs at the same time, connected to the same receiver (high - front out, low - LFE out)?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

schuberth said:


> I was having some sub localization problems (see this thread) and got a second PB-1000 for testing. I'd like to have both PB-1000s connected to LFE out using a Y splitter and also in stereo bass mode at the same time (one for the front L and the other for the front R). And I have some questions regarding this:
> 
> 1. How low is the impedance of the high level inputs on PB-1000?
> 
> ...


The PB-1000 input impedance is: 47 kΩ (unbalanced RCA) / 2 kΩ (speaker level).

The recommended speaker level wiring configuration is shown in our QSG for the PB-1000. The speaker level inputs will not present a load to the h/k AVR. 

http://www.svsound.com/images/svs/doclibrary/svs_qsg_300d_r1_09102012.pdf

Both speaker level and line level inputs can be connected and used at the same time.


----------



## schuberth (Jun 8, 2013)

Ed Mullen said:


> The PB-1000 input impedance is: 47 kΩ (unbalanced RCA) / 2 kΩ (speaker level).
> 
> The recommended speaker level wiring configuration is shown in our QSG for the PB-1000. The speaker level inputs will not present a load to the h/k AVR.
> 
> ...


Great, just what I was hoping to hear! On to some cabling then....

Thank you Ed!


----------

